# 2006 Altima Headlight Bulbs



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought the Sylvania Xtavision 9005 for my wifes altima thats the brights and they only lasted a few months and both burnt out at once. I bought the Sylvania Silverstar 9005 to replace them and there fine now but I got the H1 Sylvania Silverstar for the dims and now 1 of them burnt out. Is there a better longer lasting bulb I can buy? These Silverstar's are to expensive to replace all the time. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

